# Back on Track Products - real benefits ot clever marketing?



## Fun Times (8 November 2014)

I have been looking at the Back on Track range as am interested in either a rug or back warmer thingy for my boy. I have read the explanation  of how they work but am not entirely convinced I believe the "science" behind the products as it sounds good but could just be twaddle for all I know.  So I guess I am just after people's experiences generally and if any science bods out there are reading this it would be great if you could either confirm or disprove the logic behind them. 
Also, with the back warmer, am not entirely sure whether people would see the same results if they just stuck a normal piece of material over the back to warm the muscles before riding. Its a flipping expensive minefield out there....


----------



## Erin (8 November 2014)

Real benefits (and compared to keeping the horse warm before riding) makes a big different to my horse.

I also used BoT products on myself after breaking my ankle, and they made a massive difference to the pain/swelling and flexibility.


----------



## Fun Times (9 November 2014)

Thanks Erin, that sounds very encouraging. Anyone else got any views? There's normally someone out there who can have a go at proving or disproving the science. Any takers???


----------



## asset2004 (11 November 2014)

I'm interested to find out too


----------



## Primitive Pony (11 November 2014)

Definite, marked difference for me. I bought a back warmer pad and started using it under saddle - some serious sweating ensued under it, so clearly not just normal fabric. My horse has had recurrent muscle spasm in lower back, and since using this, particularly when riding, the area has been much less tight and reactive.


----------



## Leg_end (11 November 2014)

Yep brilliant. Horse is much hotter with his rug than without. I notice a big difference when the horse hasn't worn it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 November 2014)

I have only used their products on myself but their wrist/hand supports are very good for my low grade arthritis and RSI-much better than other wrist supports (elastic, neoprene, rigid etc) that I've tried. If I had an animal I feel would benefit then I would give them a try (really want some of their riding gloves but they are a bit spendy!). Seems to allow a constant warmth rather than heat and a lot nicer to wear then neoprene, the compression also helps with the RSI.


----------



## dollyanna (11 November 2014)

Not for my ponies, but my dog has 2 coats, one mesh and one fleece. The mesh has no warmth in it at all other than the special material. Without a doubt it makes a difference to my dog - if I leave either on overnight (the fleece is for winter as I have no heating) then the next morning he is an absolute lunatic, bounding and bouncing around like a puppy! Without it he tends to be much more sedate and sometimes quite stiff - 9yr old with arthritic and dysplasic hips, spondylosis and arthritic shoulder. 
Spent a week in the lakes recently, much more walking than normal but used one or other of the coats on him at night and after each walk when he was left in the van, and he stayed sound and very enthusiastic the entire week - previous years he gets progressively stiffer and usually has to have a day off with very short walks in order to cope the rest of the week.


----------



## LadyRascasse (11 November 2014)

I brought a mesh coat for my dog when he did his knee ligament. Vet felt he would need an op but wanted to try 4 weeks rest first. No op was needed and he was returned to competing at agility. As I have nothing to compare to I couldn't say for sure the coat helped but no op and a healthy fit dog so I am happy.


----------



## Merlin1979 (12 November 2014)

I have the mesh rug for my horse who has SI joint issues. I'm delighted with it. I bought it a few years ago but only recently started using it.


----------



## Milkmaid (12 November 2014)

I've just bought the HKM version (Mr Feel Warm) full neck rug. Ceramic technology & under a £100 so thought I'd give it a go.
Will report back!


----------



## bouncing_ball (12 November 2014)

Milkmaid said:



			I've just bought the HKM version (Mr Feel Warm) full neck rug. Ceramic technology & under a £100 so thought I'd give it a go.
Will report back!
		
Click to expand...

#

Sounds interesting. Am interested in the exercise sheet. Can anyone see a UK stockist?


----------



## Erin (12 November 2014)

Equestrian Originals will be able to order in for you


----------



## Fun Times (12 November 2014)

Wow, those are very positive testimonials indeed. I think I may need to reassess Big Horse's Christmas list.


----------



## Renvers (12 November 2014)

Have used the products on myself and my horses for several years and can attest to the benefits for both. The technology is widely used abroad and is an accepted method of pain relief for sufferer's of Raynaud's Syndrome.


----------



## CBAnglo (13 November 2014)

Milkmaid said:



			I've just bought the HKM version (Mr Feel Warm) full neck rug. Ceramic technology & under a £100 so thought I'd give it a go.
Will report back!
		
Click to expand...

Could you post a link please?  Thanks!


----------



## LadyRascasse (13 November 2014)

Renvers said:



			Have used the products on myself and my horses for several years and can attest to the benefits for both. The technology is widely used abroad and is an accepted method of pain relief for sufferer's of Raynaud's Syndrome.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is interesting, off to do some research


----------



## Amirah (13 November 2014)

I've ordered the mesh rug and some gloves, Google said urbanhorse.com was the cheapest (rug was 161with free postage). The lady at urban horse was very enthusiastic about how much they have helped her horse and her own back. The sizing sounds a bit confusing so I'm hoping it fits.


----------



## Erin (13 November 2014)

http://www.wholehorse.co.uk/acatalog/Back_On_Track.html

Whole Horse are good for BoT stuff too


----------



## Erin (13 November 2014)

CBAnglo said:



			Could you post a link please?  Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.hkm-sportsequipment.eu/a...=mr+feel+warm&content=liste&marke=000&x=0&y=0

Equestrian Originals (Website and on FB) will be able to order in from HKM for you.


----------



## fatpiggy (13 November 2014)

Renvers said:



			Have used the products on myself and my horses for several years and can attest to the benefits for both. The technology is widely used abroad and is an accepted method of pain relief for sufferer's of Raynaud's Syndrome.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I'll have to take a look at that.  I'm a martyr to Raynauds in the winter


----------



## Brandy77 (13 November 2014)

If the horse has an injury on the leg, or suffers from hock arthritis etc should you use the leg wraps or will the rug be just as effective?


----------



## digitalangel (13 November 2014)

hmmm not sure about the leg wraps - im sure tendons are supposed to be kept cool, not heated?


----------



## Scarlett (13 November 2014)

I've got the rug and the back warmer pad - horses are definitely looser after wearing them, especially my older lad with SI issues. I'm about to buy the neck cover for my boy who has an old injury there that affects his flatwork.

If my back hurts I wrap myself in one of the horses rugs. It makes you feel all warm and calm, Id love to be able to afford some stuff for myself - might have to put it on my list to Santa!


----------



## Palindrome (13 November 2014)

Brandy77 said:



			If the horse has an injury on the leg, or suffers from hock arthritis etc should you use the leg wraps or will the rug be just as effective?
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to use it where the problem is.

If I understand well it works by reflecting infrared so would perhaps be similar to the infrared machines now used on horses but instead of a few treatments it goes on for as long as the horse wears the rug. The infrareds are supposed to help with blood flow hence better healing. It seems very legit to me, they don't make wild claims and what they say makes sense relative to what you can read elsewhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_therapy

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Neurology/GeneralNeurology/43985
"Devices for delivering NILT are currently FDA approved for musculoskeletal pain indications, although in these indications it may simply act as a heat source. Consequently, these devices are readily available; they are commonplace in physiotherapy clinics and chiropractic offices, whose clienteles tend to be dominated by patients with pain complaints."

http://www.backontrack.com/uk/how-back-on-track-works/


----------



## Milkmaid (18 November 2014)

Well mine (HKM Mr Feel Warm) arrived and as it`s freezing in the shop today I am currently wrapped up in it doing the ordering! I have to say it`s super cosy... they should make jackets :-D
Will start using it on the pony tonight and report my observations shortly.


----------



## Amirah (18 November 2014)

My gloves are lovely, but the mesh sheet was really small, smaller than my 5ft 6 rugs when it's supposed to be a 5ft 9. Going to swop for the next size up.


----------



## Galtoi (4 December 2014)

BOT are a Swedish brand, so worth remembering that in Europe they measure rug sizes from wither to tail, not center front to tail.  It can be confusing. I have mesh rug, and leg wraps for my TB - they are to promote circulation and I am very pleased with results - no filled legs after a hard day and great for travelling.  Bit pricey but quality is super - guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## wingedhorse (4 December 2014)

Milkmaid said:



			Well mine (HKM Mr Feel Warm) arrived and as it`s freezing in the shop today I am currently wrapped up in it doing the ordering! I have to say it`s super cosy... they should make jackets :-D
Will start using it on the pony tonight and report my observations shortly.
		
Click to expand...

How are you finding it? Worth the investment? 

What sort of exercise sheet is it? Can you remove it mounted? 

Thanks


----------



## fusspot (4 December 2014)

Has anybody used the back support themselves?.I suffer from a really bad lower back and just wondered if anybody had noticed any difference after using one?.My back spasms a lot and aches.


----------



## wingedhorse (4 December 2014)

my neck and shoulders spasm a lot. Is there a product for this?


----------



## Galtoi (4 December 2014)

wingedhorse said:



			my neck and shoulders spasm a lot. Is there a product for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, check out their website http://www.backontrack.com/uk and look at the brochure for human products.  There's a list of stockists too


----------



## Primitive Pony (3 January 2015)

How did the HKM rug work out? - effective?


----------



## JustMeThen (4 January 2015)

Has anyone tried the knee support? My friend's got a really bad knee which was dislocated 18 months ago and I'm womdering if one might help? Thanks.


----------

